# Long-time lurker from Oklahoma



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello to everybody! It's great to be here among other haunters.

I'm from Tulsa, Oklahoma, and my family hosts an annual hayride for our church to benefit the local Pathfinder ministry. Over the past few years, the actual haunting has developed from a single-handed effort to a few family members, and now to a group of friends who love to come together to horrify and delight our church family and community.

Lately, I've been more and more interested in doing a walk-through haunt as well. The hayride will always be my first Halloween love, but it does have its limits.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Sirius!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Sirius!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome and walk throughs are awesome!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey from a fellow Okie just down the turnpike in OKC. You call it lurking, the police call it stalking, I know. Welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! The devil is at your elbow, lol, once you do a walk through you can't ever stop.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


But in a fun Church way... Not too sinister at all really...
 Happy Halloween! Welcom to the forum!


----------

